# Buck grease and oil?



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

Which type of oil should be fed everyday?
Is this a good one?
http://www.ratrations.com/flax-linseed-oil-pure-p-549.html?zenid=fb0e7243884d31893cbd63c3a47532f1
on which type of bread?
If i start feeding them it once they get the grease, is it too late then? Or can I start feeding it at any time? Does buck grease get stuck on hands or just flake?


----------



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

I rotate between actual flaxseeds ( basically the same thing ) and coconut oil. I don't put it on bread, I just let them eat it from the plate and they love it. I would probably prefer organic flaxseed oil, though. Oil isn't necessary in rat diets and should only be given in small amounts, especially in the beginning. Slowly incorporate your oils into your rats' regular diets so there's no upset. As far as the grease thing goes, buck grease is not flaky, it's just that- grease. It's usually just a yellow tint ( mostly male ) rats will have. Sometimes it makes their fir very oily. Your oil won't make them produce more buck grease, but will make their fur softer to the touch. If you do find that your rats are overproducing on the buck grease then lower their protein intake.


----------



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

elliot said:


> I rotate between actual flaxseeds ( basically the same thing ) and coconut oil. I don't put it on bread, I just let them eat it from the plate and they love it. I would probably prefer organic flaxseed oil, though. Oil isn't necessary in rat diets and should only be given in small amounts, especially in the beginning. Slowly incorporate your oils into your rats' regular diets so there's no upset. As far as the grease thing goes, buck grease is not flaky, it's just that- grease. It's usually just a yellow tint ( mostly male ) rats will have. Sometimes it makes their fir very oily. Your oil won't make them produce more buck grease, but will make their fur softer to the touch. If you do find that your rats are overproducing on the buck grease then lower their protein intake.


Actually, I've heard the oil is supposed to decrease or eliminate the buck grease, anything with omega 3 is supposed to do that.
They have no grease at all right now, too young, I was asking because the grease will probably bother me a bit (if it sticks to stuff like greasy hair and the grease of potato chips do), does it get stuck to hands?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

My boy is neutered, so he doesn't have buck grease, but when I had intact males the only time I noticed them actually feeling greasy was when they had been (unbeknownst to me) sleeping in a wad of paper-towels soaked in urine. They'd collected stuff I gave them for bedding, gathered it in their ferret cube, and used it as both a bed and a bathroom. Ew. After I got rid of that and kept a closer eye on where they slept, I never actually felt greasy after touching them. Buck grease was more visible to me than feel-able. It gave their fur a slightly different texture, but it never came off on my hands in the way you're talking about.

I will say, though, I love my buck-grease-less Pooka. <3 He has the softest fur ever. I never knew omega 3 was supposed to get rid of buck grease. If I have any intact males in the future, I'll try to remember that.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Moat entire bucks very buck grease to some extent however this shouldn't be thick and nasty or dry and flaky, it should be a thin orange tint to the skin. To thick greasy buck grease on the skin or fur is a sign of the wrong toes of oil in there diet, cutting the cheap fats out abs adding in high omega oils can help with that. du flaky orange skin which is commonly called buck grease dandruff is often to little oil in their diet and again adding omega oils is good for that. i tend to use linseed or mixed omega oils. linseed is common flax and just add good but generally with a lower price tag as it's not as trendy. 

This won't stop buck grease but it should stop it from becoming unpleasant


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Just curious. What other things can be used? I'm allergic to flax.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

olive oil isnt bad, hemp seed oil is great too, though if you are in the US i think its hard to get hemp products due to its associaition with drugs. Most good quality seed oils are fairly high in omega 3, just avoid the higly saturated fats like butter, cream and animal fats in general should be minimised (thats where the wrong type of fats come in)


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

You can get hempseed oil at health food stores like New Seasons, it's in the refrigerated section. Some people use it on their salads, I use it a lot as a hair and face moisturizer


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks. I am in the US but I think I could probably find hemp seed oil somewhere. There are quite a few whole foods/natural foods stores and things where I live. I don't currently have boys so I don't have to worry about it right now but I am in research mode due to being a newbie and saw this thread. 

I was actually looking for information about something else when I ran across this thread. and I had an epiphany. I've been having an issue where the places where my girls would accidentally scratch me were getting really puffy and itchy. More than normal for a light scratch. I checked and realized that it's probably the flax in their food that's on their paws and nails. So I've just been trying to wear more clothes (not t-shirts) when letting them treat me like a jungle gym! LOL


----------

